# Quitting PPI to see if IBS improves. Withdrawl symptoms?



## unsinkable777 (Oct 11, 2013)

I want to see if my IBS will improve if I quit taking Pantaloc. It makes sense to me that reducing stomach acid makes digestion more difficult, so quitting my PPI should make it better. I quit my Pantaloc, cold turkey, about 10 days ago. I felt pretty good at first (although I still need the occasional Gaviscon), but now I have very watery, acidic diarrhea and bad nausea. I'm not sure if these are withdrawl symptoms or if I'm just having an IBS/Celiac episode. Can anyone share their experience with quitting a PPI? Is it crazy to quit cold turkey? Thanks for your feedback. Karen


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I used to be on a PPI also,and slowly weaned myself off.Sawon youtube a "dr" mention this.He said it will be worse to go off cold turkey than to wean off,so thats what i did.

I was taking 40mg of omerprazole,once a day ,and cut it to 20 mg...still use tums but not having any bad problems.

Ask your GI what is best for you,but your best bet is to wean yourself off the PPI


----------

